# Sam & Suzy celebrated their 1st birthday yesterday



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Sam and Suzy turned 1 year old yesterday (the march, 12th) and they were given a nice present for their birhtday. Beside all the toys and good food my friends brought during the weekend.


Daddy is putting the new "tree" up:









Suzy does her premiere climb:









Sam inspects:









Sam and Suzy are ready to play:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow...that is really quite some cat tree. "FUN!! FUN!! FUN!!" say the kitties!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG.. they are a year already!

Wow.. it seems like just yesterday you were waiting to bring them home! 
Shows how much time i spend on here!! i miss there pics.. please post some more often!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like they love their new tree! What gorgeous cats!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

YOUR CATS ARE SO PRETTY LOVE THEIR EYES!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Sam and Suzy!! What a nice present they got!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday! Your babies are lovely! What a great Tree!!!!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

YAY! Sam and Suzy are back.

They are so gorgeous.

Happy Birthday!!!!

My Zeus and Hestia are 1 years old in a week and a bit time.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sam and Suzy! :bday


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy birthday to them! Is that a cat tree that attaches to the ceiling? Neato!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday Sam & Suzy









I like that one part of the tree with the loopey hole and nothing underneath, that looks pretty neat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Sam and Suzy! 







Beautiful pictures, as usual, Petra!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Happy birthday!

Great gift! and lovely cats!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

oh they are so cute!








Happy Birthday Sam and Suzy!!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

the last pic SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO looks like it could be a calender pic! so adorable


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!! Cat trees are always the purrfect gift 

Love their blue eyes!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Happy Birthday Sam and Suzi.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday. Looks like they are having fun with their new tree. How do you get such good pictures of their eyes? Usually Crathes' come out red.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I have about 2 pictures with red eyes taken of my cats, but I have a flash that is external and sits much further from the lens on my camera (which is the major reason why you get red eyes on people and animals taken with compact cameras). 

My babies thanks for all the congratulations and are very happy with the tree. Even if Sam fell off it a few times before he found his "paws" on it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wouldn't the red eye feature work on cats? :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tell me about that, Des.  I need a new camera...I can't afford digital though.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe a marker pen then? They have special ones for pets. Its green though.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

So cute! And what a huge tree!  I can't wait to see more pics.

:kittyturn Happy Birthday! :kittyturn


----------

